# Travel in Europe?



## Manatee

We are past the age where we want to visit Europe.  Watching the news, we don't understand why anyone would want go there when there so many places to go that don't have the turmoil.


----------



## Shalimar

Hmmm. One doesn't need to visit Europe to find turmoil.


----------



## Ameriscot

I love France and will visit again. I have no desire to revisit Paris but that is simply because I prefer the countryside and their beautiful mediaeval villages. Terrorists won't stop me from visiting places I love. 

There are worries in the UK but it's my home. Fear will not stop me from my occasional visits to London either.

I don't travel just for the sake of going somewhere, I go where I have a desire to visit.


----------



## Ameriscot

Manatee said:


> We are past the age where we want to visit Europe.  Watching the news, we don't understand why anyone would want go there when there so many places to go that don't have the turmoil.



Have you ever been to Europe?


----------



## Ameriscot

If you don't visit someplace you'd like to go because of fear of terrorism, then the terrorists have won.  I refuse to be bullied.  I have flown twice on Sept. 11th when I could have booked a day before or after.  It was just my own statement that they will not scare me.


----------



## Manatee

Ameriscot said:


> Have you ever been to Europe?



Yes, Greece, Spain, Gibraltar, Holland, and 3 times to England.  I enjoyed all the trips, but there was not the mess that prevails now and threatens to get worse.


----------



## Ameriscot

Manatee said:


> Yes, Greece, Spain, Gibraltar, Holland, and 3 times to England.  I enjoyed all the trips, but there was not the mess that prevails now and threatens to get worse.



So you are letting the terrorists choose where you can visit?

Do you really feel safe in the US with random mass shootings and everybody packing guns?


----------



## tortiecat

Good answer 

























A very good answer Ameriscot - I would go back to Europe tomorrow
and think twice about going to the US.


----------



## Manatee

My age is choosing where I travel.  Guns don't trouble me except in the hands of terrorists.  Where I live would not be likely to attract them.


----------



## Ameriscot

Manatee said:


> My age is choosing where I travel.  Guns don't trouble me except in the hands of terrorists.  Where I live would not be likely to attract them.



That's understandable but you did say you didn't understand why anyone would go to Europe.


----------



## QuickSilver

I have no desire to visit Europe... and never have.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I have no desire to visit Europe... and never have.



About 23 million Americans visited Europe in 2014. 

Are there are any countries outside the US you have or would want to visit?


----------



## applecruncher

Over 70 million Europeans visited the US in 2014.
Then there are the large numbers who migrate (relocate) to the US from other countries.



> I have no desire to visit Europe... and never have.



Ditto.

I've visited a few other countries, but while I have no particular reason _not _to visit Europe, I don't have any particular interest in doing so.  That can be interpreted however one chooses to do so.


----------



## Bee

That's ok Applecruncher, I have never had a desire to visit the US, so I understand.


----------



## applecruncher

Yep, simply a matter of different personal preferences.


----------



## Bee

Exactly.


----------



## Manatee

We enjoyed Australia a great deal.  We have had a number of good visits to Mexico, Canada, Bermuda, Costa Rica and the Caribbean Islands.  We spent one day in Tangier, Morocco that was fun.

At this point just getting around, especially on foot is too arduous. We are 80 & 81.


----------



## imp

Ameriscot said:


> So you are letting the terrorists choose where you can visit?
> 
> Do you really feel safe in the US with random mass shootings and* everybody packing guns*?



Current statistics reveal approximately 1 out of every 20 American adults has received CCW compliance. Far higher than I would have guessed, and far LOWER than your proclamation of "everybody". Frankly, I discredit the 1:20 ratio. I know of no one in  my immediate area who "carries", but then too, it IS "concealed". So do I care? Not in the least bit. One of them "armed folks" might just save my ass when I'm being mugged, as I do not "carry", usually.   imp


----------



## imp

applecruncher said:


> Over 70 million Europeans visited the US in 2014.
> Then there are the large numbers who migrate (relocate) to the US from other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> I've visited a few other countries, but while I have no particular reason _not _to visit Europe, I don't have any particular interest in doing so.  That can be interpreted however one chooses to do so.



THREE times as many Europeans visit the U.S. than U.S. folks visit Europe??

Incredible, given the populations of both. Europe, 733 million vs. U.S. 348 million, roughly a ratio of 2 to 1. Perhaps the Europeans fear remaining there more than we fear staying here? After all, most European nations have experienced p_opulation decline _a fact not seen here; just the opposite. Visiting here with inclination to migrate? Just thinkin'.    imp


----------



## Ameriscot

imp said:


> THREE times as many Europeans visit the U.S. than U.S. folks visit Europe??
> 
> Incredible, given the populations of both. Europe, 733 million vs. U.S. 348 million, roughly a ratio of 2 to 1. Perhaps the Europeans fear remaining there more than we fear staying here? After all, most European nations have experienced p_opulation decline _a fact not seen here; just the opposite. Visiting here with inclination to migrate? Just thinkin'.    imp



Uh huh. You actually think Europeans visit the US to scope it out as a future home? Hardly. Europeans travel more and it's cheap for them to visit because of the exchange rate. £1 will get you about $1.50 depending on when you go.  It's a bargain. I've met one person in the last 15 years who said they'd like to live in the US. Her reason? The great theme parks. Not a very bright girl.

I've met quite a few who are afraid to visit the US because of mass shootings.


----------



## Shalimar

Many Americans are lovely people, but not everyone wants to become one, anymore than they want to be Canadian.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Many Americans are lovely people, but not everyone wants to become one, anymore than they want to be Canadian.




True.  And something that annoys non-Americans is this notion by some, not all, Americans who think everybody in the world wants to live in the US.


----------



## applecruncher

imp said:


> THREE times as many Europeans visit the U.S. than U.S. folks visit Europe??
> 
> Incredible, given the populations of both. Europe, 733 million vs. U.S. 348 million, roughly a ratio of 2 to 1. Perhaps the Europeans fear remaining there more than we fear staying here? After all, most European nations have experienced p_opulation decline _a fact not seen here; just the opposite. Visiting here with inclination to migrate? Just thinkin'. imp



Yes, and regardless of _why _Europeans visit the USA, the numbers speak for themselves. :yes:

While some may be obsessed day in and day out 24/7 with pointless “Europe is better than USA/USA is better than Europe” arguments most people in USA and Europe are too busy living & enjoying their lives.


----------



## jujube

Frankly, I'm more frightened by "squatty-potties" and maniac taxi-drivers than I am of terrorists.  My chance of meeting a terrorist is waaaay below that of sub-standard sanitary facilities and demented providers of transportation......


----------



## applecruncher

Good points, jujube. I've heard stories from well-traveled people about toilets/plumbing (such as it is) in some other countries. :eeew:


----------



## Cookie

From what some seasoned travelers have told me, Europe is frightfully expensive, especially England.  As far as the squat toilets are concerned, it all depends on what you are willing to pay for accommodations.  Most decent hotels and restaurants in Asia have nice clean western toilets and my experience with taxi drivers has always been good, they are super duper nice and accommodating, as long as they know you can pay.  Travel seems to be all about money, I think, the more you have, the more pleasant things will be. And that goes without saying here in Canada.


----------



## fureverywhere

If money were magically no object right now...England, Scotland and Wales, terrorists be damned.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Frankly, I'm more frightened by "squatty-potties" and maniac taxi-drivers than I am of terrorists.  My chance of meeting a terrorist is waaaay below that of sub-standard sanitary facilities and demented providers of transportation......



I've run into one squatty potty in France. That's it. Very clean and porcelain. Otherwise all my squatting has been in Uganda.

The manic taxi drivers are in Rome and maybe other cities, not London. You wouldn't be taking taxis everywhere, you would take the great public transport.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> From what some seasoned travelers have told me, Europe is frightfully expensive, especially England.  As far as the squat toilets are concerned, it all depends on what you are willing to pay for accommodations.  Most decent hotels and restaurants in Asia have nice clean western toilets and my experience with taxi drivers has always been good, they are super duper nice and accommodating, as long as they know you can pay.  Travel seems to be all about money, I think, the more you have, the more pleasant things will be. And that goes without saying here in Canada.



It is a bit more expensive in the UK and to Americans and Canadians it seems outrageously expensive because your dollars are worth so much less. 

I find the continent much more expensive than the UK even with our pound worth more than the euro. So would be very expensive using dollars.

So this also explains why more europeans visit the US. It's a bargain.


----------



## vickyNightowl

I have lived in Greece,U.S and I have been to Holland.I would love to go to Italy and England.


----------



## RadishRose

I would love to visit Europe as well as many other places. Terrorists don't keep me away, its financial.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I suspect a lot of Brits say they have been to America, when they really mean they've been to Disneyland!  In a similar way,  visiting Europe could mean any of 50 different countries!


----------



## jujube

Capt Lightning said:


> I suspect a lot of Brits say they have been to America, when they really mean they've been to Disneyland!  In a similar way,  visiting Europe could mean any of 50 different countries!



There are a lot of Americans who feel they've been to Europe, too.....and all they've done is visited Epcot.


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> I suspect a lot of Brits say they have been to America, when they really mean they've been to Disneyland! In a similar way, visiting Europe could mean any of 50 different countries!



When I was going to Florida for my 50th birthday (the SW coast for kayaking) colleagues all assumed I was going to Disneyworld.  None had any idea that there was any other reason to go.



jujube said:


> There are a lot of Americans who feel they've been to Europe, too.....and all they've done is visited Epcot.



I've known many who have gone to Europe by coach tour (yes, it's much cheaper and less stressful) and they think they've seen the countries.  But all they've seen are the tourist traps and never got to know the locals, or go exploring on their own, and often don't even try local foods.  I noticed on my first trip to London how mobbed the Pizza Huts were with tourists. 

Many people visit London and think they've seen England.  Or go to Edinburgh and think they've seen Scotland.  Same for Paris, etc etc. It's the same for many countries, not just in Europe.


----------



## fureverywhere

A specific place...Berwick Upon Tweed...they say that's the low lands. Curious because my family came from there. Hubby's family from Sicily.


----------



## Ameriscot

fureverywhere said:


> A specific place...Berwick Upon Tweed...they say that's the low lands. Curious because my family came from there. Hubby's family from Sicily.



Berwick on Tweed is charming! It has changed from England to Scotland and back a few times. It's England now.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's funny how some are willing to believe anything negative they hear about countries outside the US - and assume it's all true - yet are infuriated when anyone says anything negative about the US or believes the stereotypes.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Europe, as I said earlier, has a lot of countries.  Some, especially the Scandanavian ones,  are very expensive, but I found some others are quite cheap compared to the UK.  I do find that hotels and eating out are expensive here compared to many other places.
I visited Lisbon for the first time last year and found the food was excellent and great value. Hotel prices were not bad for a capital city.


----------



## applecruncher

Ameriscot said:


> So you are letting the terrorists choose where you can visit?
> 
> Do you really feel safe in the US with random mass shootings and everybody packing guns?



Everybody? :laugh: Puhleeze. Since (for whatever reasons) the US is one of your favorite targets, you should consider becoming better informed.


----------



## Ameriscot

applecruncher said:


> Everybody? :laugh: Puhleeze. Since (for whatever reasons) the US is one of your favorite targets, you should consider becoming better informed.



I nornally keep you on ignore but will reply to this.  You really should listen to your own advice on being informed about places outside your own little world.  You have bashed Canada, Scotland, all of Europe, and most of the world actually.  Is the reason for this that you need to try to prove to yourself or others that 'your' country is superior to the rest of the world?  It isn't.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL at this thread!

 A good many Americans who haven't ever traveled outside the US seem to have the notion that people in other countries lack morals, eat out of cans, live in substandard conditions and wish they could live here. 

When we came back to the States after the war, I remember being questioned a lot about what we wore, what we ate, whether we lived in grass shacks, what the "natives" were like, whether anybody spoke English...it struck me as odd even back then when I was only about six years old. The men didn't wear loin cloths, the women didn't wear grass skirts, we didn't live on a diet of poi, and it was rare to meet someone who didn't speak English with the exception of elderly native Hawaiians. We lived in Quonset huts provided by the US military that were thrown up in a hurry so had electricity but not running water (which came from long rows of "bath" houses, one for each two rows of Quonset huts). It was wartime, after all, so we did have to make do! The general population lived in houses or apartments with running water, flush toilets and electricity. Imagine that

Those people at home felt sorry for me, "the little Filipino girl", although we lived in Hawaii. They were as well informed about geography as about how people not in the US lived.

Fast forward 40 years when I lived in Germany...you would be surprised how many Germans had their own provincial ideas about how Americans lived...no morals, eating out of cans but living in splendor out West where there were cowboys.

As far as I know, nobody I knew in Germany had a burning desire to leave hearth and home and rush off to America, nor did anybody I met in the UK, the Netherlands or anywhere else I've lived.

And nobody at home after the war had the smallest inclination to go to Hawaii and live in "primitive" conditions.


----------



## tortiecat

Did bus tours through Great Britain and parts of France and Italy.  Did river boat trips on the Danube and
Rhone rivers.  Used a "squattie pottie" once in Italy, actually it was in Pisa, very clean with a flusher and
hot and cold water at the sink.
Once when travelling in Australia our flight from Cairns to Sydney was late.  When we got to our hotel the
dining room was closed so several of us went across the road to a "McDonalds", never lived that one down!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL at this thread!
> 
> A good many Americans who haven't ever traveled outside the US seem to have the notion that people in other countries lack morals, eat out of cans, live in substandard conditions and wish they could live here.
> 
> When we came back to the States after the war, I remember being questioned a lot about what we wore, what we ate, whether we lived in grass shacks, what the "natives" were like, whether anybody spoke English...it struck me as odd even back then when I was only about six years old. The men didn't wear loin cloths, the women didn't wear grass skirts, we didn't live on a diet of poi, and it was rare to meet someone who didn't speak English with the exception of elderly native Hawaiians. We lived in Quonset huts provided by the US military that were thrown up in a hurry so had electricity but not running water (which came from long rows of "bath" houses, one for each two rows of Quonset huts). It was wartime, after all, so we did have to make do! The general population lived in houses or apartments with running water, flush toilets and electricity. Imagine that
> 
> Those people at home felt sorry for me, "the little Filipino girl", although we lived in Hawaii. They were as well informed about geography as about how people not in the US lived.
> 
> Fast forward 40 years when I lived in Germany...you would be surprised how many Germans had their own provincial ideas about how Americans lived...no morals, eating out of cans but living in splendor out West where there were cowboys.
> 
> As far as I know, nobody I knew in Germany had a burning desire to leave hearth and home and rush off to America, nor did anybody I met in the UK, the Netherlands or anywhere else I've lived.
> 
> And nobody at home after the war had the smallest inclination to go to Hawaii and live in "primitive" conditions.



Very true, Georgia!  I get really sick of hearing/reading about this arrogant idea that everyone in the world would do anything to live in the US.  I've lived and visited abroad for 16 years and only heard from a handful of people that they'd like to live in the US. Just because someone visits a country doesn't mean they want to live there.  I've visited about a dozen and didn't want my home permanently in any of them except Scotland.  Uganda was temporary and I really loved living there, although wouldn't stay permanently. 

And of course when I call that attitude about the US being superior arrogant, I'm called anti-American.  No, I'm just not blind.


----------



## Ameriscot

tortiecat said:


> Did bus tours through Great Britain and parts of France and Italy.  Did river boat trips on the Danube and
> Rhone rivers.  Used a "squattie pottie" once in Italy, actually it was in Pisa, very clean with a flusher and
> hot and cold water at the sink.
> Once when travelling in Australia our flight from Cairns to Sydney was late.  When we got to our hotel the
> dining room was closed so several of us went across the road to a "McDonalds", never lived that one down!



McDonalds has invaded every country.  It's here in Thailand as well and I won't go near it although I've been told the menu is completely different.  The sign outside says they have salmon burgers.  Don't know what else.

Oh, and BTW, my sister wants to do a Danube river cruise with us summer after next.  What cruise company did you use and were you happy with their service?  Or did you do a package deal?


----------



## mitchezz

I've only been to South of France and Paris but I would love to see much more of Europe. My daughter has been twice and I have really studied her photos. I think American lifestyles would be very similar to ours in Australia so I would prefer to experience something different. Also, the feeling of history that you get  strolling through a village that was there a thousand or so years ago is incredible.


----------



## Ameriscot

mitchezz said:


> I've only been to South of France and Paris but I would love to see much more of Europe. My daughter has been twice and I have really studied her photos. I think American lifestyles would be very similar to ours in Australia so I would prefer to experience something different. Also, the feeling of history that you get  strolling through a village that was there a thousand or so years ago is incredible.



France is one of my favourites.  I love the medieval villages and the architecture!  And of course the food and all the cheek kissing.


----------



## mitchezz

Ameriscot said:


> France is one of my favourites.  I love the medieval villages and the architecture!  And of course the food and all the cheek kissing.



I was disappointed in the food.......... I only had one memorable meal................Dover Sole......I'd never had it before and it was cooked perfectly.


I actually think the food is better in Australia...........much more colourful and fresh and a wider variety.


----------



## mitchezz

tortiecat said:


> Did bus tours through Great Britain and parts of France and Italy.  Did river boat trips on the Danube and
> Rhone rivers.  Used a "squattie pottie" once in Italy, actually it was in Pisa, very clean with a flusher and
> hot and cold water at the sink.
> Once when travelling in Australia our flight from Cairns to Sydney was late.  When we got to our hotel the
> dining room was closed so several of us went across the road to a "McDonalds", never lived that one down!



I was stunned to see dogs sitting up eating McDonalds in France. lol


----------



## applecruncher

A relative lived in UK (London) for several years. I have been to a couple of other countries. I have friends who now live in Europe, and another friend who moved to South America. None of us have ever been obsessed with trying to prove to ourselves or anyone else that the country we live in is superior nor have we spent any time (online or off) telling others that their country is crap. I also know people who have never traveled outside their native country and I have no burning desire to taunt them about it. That makes no sense whatsoever to me. :shrug:

However, looking at it from a humanitarian point of view, I guess most of us can kinda/sorta understand some of the rage. Someone lives the first 50 yrs of their life in the US, mostly in a crime-riddled area. Lots of guns there, among other things. So, when the opportunity came to leave and travel – anywhere – hooray! Most people would just be grateful to live a better life – (a life they were unaware is common in the US). But in some cases the memories and bitterness about their homeland obviously linger and the compulsion to attack an entire country never goes away. Sad. (sigh)


----------



## mitchezz

applecruncher said:


> A relative lived in UK (London) for several years. I have been to a couple of other countries. I have friends who now live in Europe, and another friend who moved to South America. None of us have ever been obsessed with trying to prove to ourselves or anyone else that the country we live in is superior nor have we spent any time (online or off) telling others that their country is crap.  I also know people who have never traveled outside their native country and I have no burning desire to taunt them about it. That makes no sense whatsoever to me.  :shrug:
> 
> However, looking at it from a humanitarian point of view, I guess most of us can kinda/sorta understand some of the rage. Someone lives the first 50 yrs of their life in the US, mostly in a crime-riddled area.  Lots of guns there, among other things. So, when the opportunity came to leave and travel – anywhere – hooray! Most people would just be grateful to live a better life – (a life they were unaware is common in the US). But in some cases the memories and bitterness about their homeland obviously linger and the compulsion to attack an entire country never goes away.  Sad. (sigh)



You never struck me as the Humanitarian type nor did I realise you were a qualified Psycho Analyst.


----------



## Shalimar

Even as a qualified psychotherapist with a PHD under my belt, I don't feel qualified to psychoanalyse sf members. Nor would it be appropriate for me to do so.


----------



## mitchezz

Shalimar said:


> Even as a qualified psychotherapist with a PHD under my belt, I don't feel qualified to psychoanalyse sf members. Nor would it be appropriate for me to do so.



And here was me hopin' for a freebie or at least Mates Rates.


----------



## Shalimar

Well, Mitchezz, since you asked, I might make an exception. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

applecruncher said:


> A relative lived in UK (London) for several years. I have been to a couple of other countries. I have friends who now live in Europe, and another friend who moved to South America. None of us have ever been obsessed with trying to prove to ourselves or anyone else that the country we live in is superior nor have we spent any time (online or off) telling others that their country is crap. I also know people who have never traveled outside their native country and I have no burning desire to taunt them about it. That makes no sense whatsoever to me. :shrug:
> 
> However, looking at it from a humanitarian point of view, I guess most of us can kinda/sorta understand some of the rage. Someone lives the first 50 yrs of their life in the US, mostly in a crime-riddled area. Lots of guns there, among other things. So, when the opportunity came to leave and travel – anywhere – hooray! Most people would just be grateful to live a better life – (a life they were unaware is common in the US). But in some cases the memories and bitterness about their homeland obviously linger and the compulsion to attack an entire country never goes away. Sad. (sigh)



If you are assuming it's me that lived in a crime ridden area for 50 years you are way off base. You are making totally incorrect assumptions and haven't a clue what you are talking about.

You have no clue why I left and why I live where I do.

And yes you have bashed other countries many times so don't play innocent. We aren't stupid.


----------



## Ameriscot

mitchezz said:


> I was disappointed in the food.......... I only had one memorable meal................Dover Sole......I'd never had it before and it was cooked perfectly.
> 
> 
> I actually think the food is better in Australia...........much more colourful and fresh and a wider variety.



I loved all the food in France. Also loved Aussie food. And totally love the food in Thailand.


----------



## Ameriscot

mitchezz said:


> You never struck me as the Humanitarian type nor did I realise you were a qualified Psycho Analyst.



Didn't strike me as humanitarian either. Not in the least.


----------



## hollydolly

Why can't some people on here debate without making personal attacks? ..It spoils the forum for those who would genuinely like to join in what could be an interesting debate if it wasn't for the enjoyment which is diminished due to the petty name calling when another point of view is proffered !!


----------



## Shalimar

That is a question I frequently ask myself. Perhaps self analysis is more painful for some people than pointing fingers.


----------



## mitchezz

Ameriscot said:


> I loved all the food in France. Also loved Aussie food. And totally love the food in Thailand.



Have you been to Italy Ameriscot? I just KNOW I would love Italian food.........or Greek food.


----------



## mitchezz

Shalimar said:


> That is a question I frequently ask myself. Perhaps self analysis is more painful for some people than pointing fingers.



The correct answer to all questions is either yes or no  or.......................I'll get back to you.


----------



## Ameriscot

mitchezz said:


> Have you been to Italy Ameriscot? I just KNOW I would love Italian food.........or Greek food.



I have been to Italy but we had bad luck with the food.


----------



## Ameriscot

For those who have been to Europe which countries have you been to and which are your favourites and why?  (If you have no desire to go this question is not for you.)


----------



## Ameriscot

I live in Scotland and of course it's my favourite country in Europe.  And of course I've been to England and Wales.
Also:
Ireland
France
Belgium
Italy
Switzerland
Luxembourg and Germany and the Netherlands (okay just a drive through on a coach)

Second favourite is France although I love something about all of the ones I've visited.  What I love about France aside from the great food and the accent is the architecture, especially medieval. I like the cheek kissing as a greeting.  Love the countryside, the sunflowers, etc etc.


----------



## Shalimar

Belgium was my favourite. Beautiful buildings,great food,chocolate to die for. Only place I encountered chocolates that large.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Belgium was my favourite. Beautiful buildings,great food,chocolate to die for. Only place I encountered chocolates that large.



Belgium would be right after France for me. Love Brugge!


----------



## Bee

My youngest son and family lives in Belgium, I was there for about three weeks last September/October and am going again in the middle of February, not sure how long for this time, I only have a one way ticket at the moment.:bigwink:..............I absolutely love Belgium, although having said that I like to split my holiday time between my son in London and my son in Belgium.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'd love to do a cycling trip around Belgium!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I like Belgium too.  Not so keen on Brussels, but I like Bruges.  I also like to see the historical battle sites like Ypres and Kemmel from WW1 and of course, Waterloo.  If you visit Ypres, you really must go to the Menin gate for the 'Last Post' at 8pm every evening. The gate is inscribed with the names of the soldiers killed in action at Ypres, but who have no known grave.  My grandfather's regiment (6th Scottish rifles) is among those listed there.

I'm planning to visit the continent this April.  No firm plans made yet, but hope to travel Newcastle to Amsterdam (Ijmuiden) and then tour round.


----------



## Bee

Capt. I would love to visit Ypres and visit the Menin Gate for the last post, maybe one time I am over there I will get there.....my father served in The Royal Scots Greys during WW1.

The last time I was in Belgium we did visit the site of The Battle of Waterloo.


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> I'd love to do a cycling trip around Belgium!



Don't know the last time I was on bike, so I will leave that to you to do.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bee said:


> Don't know the last time I was on bike, so I will leave that to you to do.



No problem!  I do tons of cycling both in Thailand and Scotland.  Cycling is the best way to see a country.


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> I like Belgium too.  Not so keen on Brussels, but I like Bruges.  I also like to see the historical battle sites like Ypres and Kemmel from WW1 and of course, Waterloo.  If you visit Ypres, you really must go to the Menin gate for the 'Last Post' at 8pm every evening. The gate is inscribed with the names of the soldiers killed in action at Ypres, but who have no known grave.  My grandfather's regiment (6th Scottish rifles) is among those listed there.
> 
> I'm planning to visit the continent this April.  No firm plans made yet, but hope to travel Newcastle to Amsterdam (Ijmuiden) and then tour round.



Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## jujube

I've been to:
Luxenbourg
Belgium
France
Spain
Portugal
Italy
Switzerland
Austria
Germany (East and West)
The Netherlands
Sweden
Norway
Denmark
England
And, since part of Turkey is in Europe...Turkey

Besides Turkey, of course, my favorite European countries were Italy, followed by Portugal and Denmark.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> I've been to:
> Luxenbourg
> Belgium
> France
> Spain
> Portugal
> Italy
> Switzerland
> Austria
> Germany (East and West)
> The Netherlands
> Sweden
> Norway
> Denmark
> England
> And, since part of Turkey is in Europe...Turkey
> 
> Besides Turkey, of course, my favorite European countries were Italy, followed by Portugal and Denmark.



What, no Scotland?!  Which ones were your favourites?


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> What, no Scotland?!  Which ones were your favourites?



No, no Scotland yet.  We ran out of money when we hit London.  Favorites: Italy, Portugal and Denmark.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> No, no Scotland yet.  We ran out of money when we hit London.  Favorites: Italy, Portugal and Denmark.



Italy - loved the Vatican, Pompeii and Florence.  Haven't seen more of it.  Yet.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Let's see....  I've been to:
Luxenbourg
Belgium
France
Portugal
Italy
Switzerland
Austria
Germany  
The Netherlands 
Sweden
Denmark
Finland
Czech Republic
The UK (all 4 countries)
R.o.Ireland
USA (been in 11 states, but mainly Minnesota & Rhode Island)

Other than Scotland, my favourite country is Germany.


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt, what makes Germany a favourite?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Well, not all of Germany- in the same way as I don't care for all of the UK.  Also the culture and language varies from state to state.
However, I like the food and drink.  I like the quality and variety of the goods in the shops.  A lot of things we have at home, from Henckels kitchen knives,  Fissler pots & pans, WMF utensils,  clothes from Karstadt, Peek & Cloppenburg etc,  are all bought in Germany.  Even our car is a VW .   Apart from that,  I like the culture and the people.

I used to be able to 'get by' reasonably in German, but unfortunately I've forgotten a lot of it.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Bibury,England,what a beautiful town.so picturesque.
Has anyone been there?


----------

